# Want to play Social Golf in Dubai!!



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

I havnt played golf in years but was hoping to get back into the swing of things (no pun intended) as the weather here seems perfect for it!

Where is the best place to go to play 9 holes? Im not a beggineer but havnt played consistently in years so looking for an eaygoing/social course that provides clubs!Dont want to buy a new set incase my appetite for the games is not as big as i think! I have googled it but all I get back is the realy big pro courses! 

Oh and if anyone fancies a game that would be cool to!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Frank, 

try Jebel ali Beach Resort. It`s a nine hole course with a bit of a sting in the tail and as it`s approaching summer they will shortly be doing some unbeatable deals.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah Jebel Ali is your best bet, they do club rental too. Played there 2 weeks ago (first round of golf in almost 4 years) and cost 150 Dhs for the 9 holes. When booking say your handicap is any number under 20 and they won't question it. Unfortunately it's a tricky course, I must have lost at least half a dozen balls over the 9 holes. They've got a nice driving range and practice chipping/putting area too.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Frank ... I am in the same quandry as you and haven't had a game since coming back to the Middle East last year as I didn't want to morgage the house to do so.

I haven't heard of Jebbel Ali course before either, but am up for a slap and tickle and happy to make up a 4some as long as you don't take the game "too seriously".

Have to head off back to Oz in the morning (Monday) just briefly because of a family bereavement but will be back here Saturday next .... So any time after that works for me .... I only get to check this forum occassionally, so send a PM if you are interested .... Cheers Greg


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

FRANKDUBAI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I havnt played golf in years but was hoping to get back into the swing of things (no pun intended) as the weather here seems perfect for it!
> 
> ...


Frank,
Conas a ta tu?

I play Sharjah most every other week, 9 holes, just play it twice, not many bunkers, good fairways but also some challenges along the way. Always tees of with shotgun starts so you coudl start on any of the nine holes, 2 for one deals in the entertainer and they run the 2 for 1's during the summer also.

RAK is another nice course but obviously more of a drive. Played Saadiyat island a few weeks back, pricey and very tough. not played Jebel Ali. The Arabian Ranches is another one but is a tough course.

Always up for a game of a Saturday...drop me a PM if you're heading out again soon.

What part of home you originally from? Here long?


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey--

I'd be interested in playing! I'm in the same boat as you FRANKDUBAI. Let me know if you get a group together.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a ring round all the clubs for prices. You will find that they all offer club hire.

You'll find all the info you need here:

golf in DUBAi


In return, please come back and let us know how you get on 

-


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok great! Looks like Jebel Ali is a good palce to start!! Thanks for the info guys and those who are up for a game I will PM you.....have to post on a few random topics before I get the PM enabled!

Elphaba.....im not your personal secretary!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I love golf, but my normal days off are Sunday thru Tuesday  Those are the only days I do about to do anything on. 12 hour days, and 4 hour driving/work stuff just do not leave alot of time for much else on the other days. Maybe a Friday 7:30 am meet up would work, but would have to be short as I need my sleep 

If your interested in a round on those days, pm me. I am in the lovely Discovery Gardens so the Jebel Ali golf course is close to me. Heck, even finding someone who would like to meet to hit balls and a cup of coffee would be grand.


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok great! Jynxgirl...you sound like a candidate for the driving range! Which is cool to!

I also see you are a moderator...I have made my 5 posts...why cant I PM?? Maybe you could flick the switch on the QT for me!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm up for whatever, I need the practice!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Me?? A moderator?? NO way.. I dont think I could be a moderator... I dont like to sit on the sidelines


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or try Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club, just 30 mins (max) from Ranches straight along Emirates Road as long as you avoid 3-8pm at National Paints.

My mate's one of the pros there...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Or try Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club, just 30 mins (max) from Ranches straight along Emirates Road as long as you avoid 3-8pm at National Paints.
> 
> My mate's one of the pros there...


What Andy, he's a hooker?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Or try Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club, just 30 mins (max) from Ranches straight along Emirates Road as long as you avoid 3-8pm at National Paints.
> 
> My mate's one of the pros there...


Just to let all else know .....

Thanks to Andy C's earlier thread recommendation, I dropped in to have a squiz at the Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club earlier today 

So, unexpectantly I had to drop into work, back up in DXB so I then swung by the Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club, on the way to doing a grogg run at Al Hamra... _(How good does one afternoon get !!_ )

For those that didn't know _(including me)_ of its existance, the Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club could provide a sensible alternative and allows the possibility of putting golf back on my adjenda.

All the bigger clubs here charge about the 20 grand a year mark for subs, but this place is well less than half of that. 

Now since I'm not on a million dollar budget as strange as it may sound, _(as I think the vast majority of middle order expats are that are here)_ I am also here to save some money, so this makes it possible.

Its a combination type club, with quite a few activities, but my main interest is still golf. Only a 9 hole course but still has all the "expected" facilities of the larger opposition clubs, but to me, at a sensible price.

Definitely worth a look, particularly for all of us poor plebbs that just God forbid, want to have a hit at a "sensible price" without all the BS .... :clap2:  :clap2: 

Never know the good old Callaways may very soon again see the light of day .... hip hip hooray! 

Onya Andy ... thanks mate !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Speaking of Golf !!!*

Afternoon fellow trend setters ....

Back home in Oz and other countries as well, you can most times find Drining Ranges.

Are there any "stand alone" driving ranges here or are they all attached to the multi "million dollar" courses??

Cheers :confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

None that I know of but the Range at Jebel Ali is open to all visitors with no dress code. 30 Dhs for 50 balls, not too bad. I often pop up at lunchtime to smack a few balls into the trees and grab some lunch in the clubhouse.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm unaware of any unattached practice ranges in the area. I practice weekly at Emirates Golf Club. The set up is nice, convenient, and AED 30 also for a bucket of balls. Between the range, chipping area green, and putting green it is a good facility.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I ordered a golf practice net  On those days that I dont want to be bothered going to the behemeth golf courses (most every day) I can still go down and wack a few balls. Not at all the same, but at least I get to use my clubs. 

Someone who has loads of money, put in a normal old driving range


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So why was this thread scarped ????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> So why was this thread scarped ..... Got to be jokin' ?????


?? What thread??


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea right ..... what thread ???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it just me ?? or something is missing here... ?? Why did you ask if a thread was scarped? And what is scarped?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Mistery solved JynxGirl ....

In response to a reply that Andy Cap had made earlier I had the time and occassion yesterday to visit Sharjar Shooting and fishing club on the way up to Al Hamra for a grogg run.

I was so impressed _(without advertising the place as I have no percentage in it)_ I decided to start an alternate thread just to let one and all know of its existance. 

For what ever reason, apparently the powers to be of the forum decided to do a cut and paste of the alternate threads content into this thread, with the explantation on the cover page of "moved" .... 

So my query was .... where and why ???? .... I just didn't follow their logic

Sorry for the confusion .... off on my own tangent again .... guess its just an old man thing !!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

FRANKDUBAI said:


> Ok great! Jynxgirl...you sound like a candidate for the driving range! Which is cool to!
> 
> I also see you are a moderator...I have made my 5 posts...why cant I PM?? Maybe you could flick the switch on the QT for me!


Hello Frank,
I am a pretty poor golfer, but enjoy getting out there and hitting a few. I live in the Greens so Jebel Ali is convenient for me.. If you are interested in getting together either on the driving range or the course please contact me... not sure how the PM thing works though... same goes for all the other repliers, 43 male,
RedMac.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Is anyone actually organising a social game and if so when and where .... ?? By the sounds of it, I'm as out of touch as all others here .....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have not played a round here just go hit balls. Can you drink on the golf courses while playing here? Just curious.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Alcohol, no. Water, yes.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You most certainly can drink alcohol on the course here. They sell it on the courses both at the feeding stations and also in the little carts that drive round the course with refreshments, it ain`t cheap though!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just also one to note, Sharjah is a dry Emirate altogether ..... so as was advised the other day when I was up there, the Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club although being a nice facility is also totally dry.

For me personally, I like a drop of the hops as much as the next person, but I can certainly play 18 holes of golf without having to have an alcoholic beverage .... I know, I'm sad !!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So did anyone turn up for that game that Frank was trying to organise back in early March and if so what was the venue and how did it go? ..... _(I had to return to Australia at the time due to a family bereavement)_


----------

